
Memo Life for You - adulau
https://github.com/mattn/memo
======
nmca
In my .bashrc:

# Logbook

function lb() { vim ~/Dropbox/logbooks/$(date '+%d-%m-%Y').md }

~~~
neoromantique
Elegant!

------
nameless912
In my .zshrc:

    
    
      # Summary: run `note <title>` to make a new note
      #          run `notes` to get a fuzzy finder (if available) to view all notes
      function note() {
      	NOTE_DIR=~/Dropbox/notes
      	mkdir -p $NOTE_DIR || true
      	NOTE_NAME="$1"
      	if [[ -z $NOTE_NAME ]]; then
      		NOTE_NAME="$(date +%Y-%m-%d)"
      	else
      		NOTE_NAME="$(date +%Y-%m-%d)-$NOTE_NAME"
      	fi
      	vim $NOTE_DIR/$NOTE_NAME.txt
      }
      
      function notes() {
      	NOTE_DIR=~/Dropbox/notes
      	mkdir -p $NOTE_DIR || true
      	pushd $NOTE_DIR > /dev/null
      	# Use the fuzzy finder if available
      	if command_exists fzf; then
      		# Only open the selection if one was actually chosen
      		NOTEFILE=$(find * -type f -maxdepth 0 | fzf)
      		if [[ -n $NOTEFILE ]]; then
      			vim $NOTEFILE
      		fi
      	else
      		vim .
      	fi
      	popd > /dev/null
      }
    
    

I dump my notes in my Dropbox folder so that I get sync for free. And fzf
makes finding notes super easy.

------
donquichotte
Sweet! BTW, this was made by mattn of go-sqlite3 fame.

I had never heard of "peco" before, the self-describe "simplistic interactive
filtering tool" that is called if you run _$memo edit_. Looks pretty handy!

------
52-6F-62
Ease of use points for sure (I could use something like this), but why does it
need HTTP calls? Sincere question— my Monday morning brain can't grasp it.

~~~
ytjohn
Looking at the code, it looks like that's a work in progress. You can start an
http server and use a browser to browse and read your memos. It also looks
like you can query for particular memos like you do in the CUI.

It could very well be that the author has plans to be able to create or edit
memos using web calls, and pave the way for a browser based memo app.

It references some templates which I don't see in the repo, so not sure how
far along it is. Maybe those are included in one of the dependencies.

------
yosito
What are the advantages of this over something like the following?

    
    
      mkdir memos && cd memos
      vim some-memo.md

------
la_oveja
this and syncthing could become a nice duo

